# Father Teaches Ungrateful Daughter a Lesson... this is awesome



## ballz (10 Feb 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kl1ujzRidmU#!

Pretty funny. This guy's 15 yr old daughter went on Facebook and made a pretty long note complaining about the chores she has to do around the house. 

He put a video response on YouTube and posted it on her Wall for her friends to see.


----------



## krustyrl (10 Feb 2012)

Southern Justice is served.!   Some kids from the " I'm entitled to..."  generation.


----------



## Diamondwillow (10 Feb 2012)

LOL I posted on a friend's link how I think this was AWESOME - how, unfortunately I can feel the dad's frustration...  You should hear the bleeding hearts... OMG!  (apparently some whiner is ashamed to be a part of the human race cause of the fact that I think the dad followed through with the discipline he threatened..)  Maybe he will reincarnate... as a plant.   Discipline lesson #1 - don't ever threaten a discipline you cannot or will not mete out... he followed through - in SPADES.  (and I like how mama had a bullet in there too - this was a planned discipline... well done)


----------



## Hurricane (10 Feb 2012)

Perfect.......just perfect.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Feb 2012)

This is Great. 

To all the bleeding hearts who are crying over this.... Two words... 

Shut. Up.

Here is a parent who obviously cares enough about his kid to actually try and raise her with some morals and values... and most importantly, as a parent actually follows through with things. 

I say BZ to this guy.... And im willing to bet, if his Daughter grows the Hell up, and starts playing the game, life will probably be pretty good for her once she's done her time... Her parents got her a laptop for crying out loud... Thats pretty sweet... I didnt get my own computer until I was 18 as a Graduation gift... and because I wanted it to be more high end I still had to pay for part of it out of my own pocket with my own money I got working at my own job... But I was Damned thankful to my parents for helping me out with the cost, and I knew I was lucky to get that! 

some peoples Kids are way to damned entitled....


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2012)

Gold, Jerry, gold.....


----------



## 4Feathers (10 Feb 2012)

Not that he does not make a valid point, but how he makes it is debatable. I sure hope for his sake his daughter does not do anything foolish based on the humiliation she may be feeling now. Lets hope he keeps that 45 locked up tight, and he is not doing another post in a few days on how much he misses his daughter.


----------



## ballz (10 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Not that he does not make a valid point, but how he makes it is debatable. I sure hope for his sake his daughter does not do anything foolish based on the humiliation she may be feeling now. Lets hope he keeps that 45 locked up tight, and he is not doing another post in a few days on how much he misses his daughter.



If she kills herself over this, she would have killed herself when she got some real problems anyway...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Not that he does not make a valid point, but how he makes it is debatable. I sure hope for his sake his daughter does not do anything foolish based on the humiliation she may be feeling now. Lets hope he keeps that 45 locked up tight, and he is not doing another post in a few days on how much he misses his daughter.



I gotta say, this seems a tad extreme. I normally will not chime in on something like this as my wife and I were unable to have our own children. What this young lady did is no different from what any one of us did in our teenage years (or wanted to do). I remember wanting to 'curse' my parents at age 12 because I did not get the electric train for Christmas that I had been asking for since September.
One thing I do know is that the more rules you impose and the more aggressively you impose them, the more likely someone is to rebel against those rules. I am wondering how this 'lesson' will be perceived in the coming years.
I must admit however,  I understand dad's frustration - That said, if you are going to raise Chidlets, these are the kinds of things you have to be prepared to live with, and if you aren't willing?.....


----------



## mariomike (10 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I must admit however,  I understand dad's frustration - That said, if you are going to raise Chidlets, these are the kinds of things you have to be prepared to live with, and if you aren't willing?.....



Like my wife says, "Insanity is hereditary; you get it from your children."  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2012)

Shooting into the ground from a few feet away without eye or ear pro.
Very dangerous.
Plastic metal or rocks could have rebounded. 

Not as bad as FPSRussia mind you.


----------



## ballz (10 Feb 2012)

How is he not willing to live with it? He didn't kick her out. I don't think he even "lost his cool," I think he just legit sick of her antics (she has done this stuff before) and is trying to teach her a lesson. It is clear that he is trying to get her to get a job and start paying for things herself, probably not because he can't afford it but because he wants her to learn a thing or two. Now she has to buy her own laptop, which might teach her something.

I'm not sure how much this relates, but:

When I was 16 I needed* a new set of gloves for hockey. Normally a quality set of goalie gloves would cost about $1000 bucks, but there was a pair I really liked on sale for $450 (more than 50% off). I really wanted them, and asked for them for Christmas. On Christmas morning, I did not have those gloves. Instead I had a leather jacket (most 16 year olds do not wear leather jackets...) that costed more than the damn gloves, and I was pretty pissed. I did everything I could to pretend I was grateful, but my parents could see through it. I was pissed and there was no way to hide it. Understandably, they were disappointed by this.

2 days later I accidentally totalled my dad's $20,000 truck.

The day after, the gloves, which had been shipped and delayed in getting to Fort Mac because of the Xmas rush, were on the door step.

Boy did I feel f**king awful... Maybe, after this girl has to work for and buy her own laptop, she might feel, in some small way, a bit awful about how ungrateful she was. She probably won't feel that awful for a while, unfortunately...

*needed - as in I was playing competitive hockey and my old gloves were falling apart. I certainly did not plan to eat them because I was starving to death and needed them to remain alive.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Feb 2012)

Fair enough but he didn't have to f***ing shoot it!!!...and then post it on youtube!
I too rolled dad's truck...twice; at age 16 and again at age 18. All they were concerned with: (and it took me almost 30 years to figure this out) they were worried about their 'little boy".
This 'father' seems more on a power trip and again, I am sorry if this pisses some of you off. I would give anything (and do anything) to have had the honour of raising one of my own. I know there would be times of exasperation but as the saying goes: "You don't realize what you've got until it's gone". I can only hope that this young lady is forgiving.


----------



## ballz (10 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Fair enough but he didn't have to f***ing shoot it!!!...and then post it on youtube!



But that's the awesome part ;D



			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> This 'father' seems more on a power trip



I will give you that. It seems like there might be a bit of a power struggle going on behind-the-scenes, and he is probably grasping so hard the control is squeezing out between his fingers. I mean, I don't know how well or often she does her chores... but who doesn't complain about doing housework. I am hoping she was exaggerating about the coffee thing (he did not confirm or deny it)... if he is getting her to make his coffee and bring it out to him, he is definitely on a power trip and a half.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Not that he does not make a valid point, but how he makes it is debatable. I sure hope for his sake his daughter does not do anything foolish based on the humiliation she may be feeling now. Lets hope he keeps that 45 locked up tight, and he is not doing another post in a few days on how much he misses his daughter.



Using this mindset maybe he shouldn't ground her cause getting grounded is embarrassing and she might kill herself over it.
Or maybe he should let her have the top of the line laptop because not having the best laptop possible is embarrassing and possible cause to kill yourself.

"Do it or I'll kill myself" is an awesome bargaining chip, my ex when I was 16 used it on me all the time.


----------



## estoguy (10 Feb 2012)

I posted about this on another forum I'm on, and very opposite response - the belief of the people on that forum was that the father was abusive, etc.  One member of that forum claimed she even reported the video to youtube. Obviously, Youtube isn't taking an issue! 

And a lot of people were all concerned about the young girl's embarrassment.  Here is what I had to say:

On the embarrassment front... everyone is worried about the girl's embarrassment. What do you think those parents felt reading that letter, knowing that hundreds, maybe thousands of people had read it???  Some might think they were from the Joan Crawford School of Parenting if you went by the letter.  Calling her mother "the cleaning lady" among other things, bitching and whining over maybe an hour of chores (if that)?  Oh poor little girl that has everything she wants provided to her and she has to do chores!  I weep... NOT!  

I had pretty much the same rules (chores and what not), and I lived by them.  Sure, there were times I didn't like them and cursed my old man, but NEVER in front of him, to my friends, or publicly, she did via Facebook.  I respected my father very much, and there was a maybe a bit of fear too (which is not a bad thing in my book), because if I fucked up, he had the power to bring down hell on my shoulders FAR WORSE than anything I was expected to do day by day.  I had rules, but I had a lot of latitude as well.  It was only when expectations were not met that the fair bit of rope I had, got shortened.  As for things, yes, my father never really denied me things, but once I was older if it was something bigger (my second computer was a big example of this - it was over $3000 dollars back in early 90s, and I chipped in about a third), I had to contribute to it.  I had a part time job at thirteen, working at a local gas station on weekends, so I did that on top of everything else, including school.

The gun thing... somewhat over the top... he could have done it off camera and showed the result or used another means to wreck it to not make it as "violent" (a drill, for instance), as people seem worried about that. He paid for the thing, so he can do whatever he wants to it.  It technically belongs to him.  If he wants to wreck it, its his prerogative.

At no time during the video he did ever threaten her in anyway (if he did, I didn't notice, and I've watched it several times).  Most of what he says in the video is right on, in my opinion, up to the point he shoots the laptop.  If you took away the shooting of the laptop, I don't think people would be as up in arms about it.  I think people are reading far more into that than there really is.  I could see it if he made some comment like "I'll be doing this to you next" or something.  But he didn't.  

And he was bang on (no pun intended) saying that if wanted another laptop, she had to get a job an buy it herself.

And seriously?  Reporting it to youtube?  I doubt they'll do anything... just checked the video.  Its still up. Its been seen by 2.1 million people, and liked by almost 83,000 people.  Only just over 6150 disliked it.  Says a lot.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Fair enough but he didn't have to f***ing shoot it!!!...and then post it on youtube!
> I too rolled dad's truck...twice; at age 16 and again at age 18. All they were concerned with: (and it took me almost 30 years to figure this out) they were worried about their 'little boy".
> This 'father' seems more on a power trip and again, I am sorry if this pisses some of you off. I would give anything (and do anything) to have had the honour of raising one of my own. I know there would be times of exasperation but as the saying goes: "You don't realize what you've got until it's gone". I can only hope that this young lady is forgiving.



You've also never shared the joy of having a child you provide for buck you at every turn, determined to pee higher on the tree than you in your own yard.  It's very much a power struggle with teenagers, I've done it four times, one of them an autistic teenager.  If the worst she got is a laptop he paid for perforated a few times, this guy showed amazing restraint in my book.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Feb 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You've also never shared the joy of having a child you provide for buck you at every turn, determined to pee higher on the tree than you in your own yard.  It's very much a power struggle with teenagers, I've done it four times, one of them an autistic teenager.  If the worst she got is a laptop he paid for perforated a few times, this guy showed amazing restraint in my book.



Amen


----------



## jparkin (10 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> One thing I do know is that the more rules you impose and the more aggressively you impose them, the more likely someone is to rebel against those rules. I am wondering how this 'lesson' will be perceived in the coming years.
> I must admit however,  I understand dad's frustration - That said, if you are going to raise Chidlets, these are the kinds of things you have to be prepared to live with, and if you aren't willing?.....



Coming from personal experience, I think it is the way that rules are laid out and discipline is enforced that dictates whether a child will feel the need to rebel. Both my parents are South Africans, and they raised me in Canada the way they were raised in SA. They were the strictest adults I knew growing up, but I never once had the urge to cuss either of them out. There was no pussyfooting around the rules in my parents' house, but that didn't make me or either of my sisters feel the need to rebel. I think it comes down to how respect is taught to children. My siblings and I never acted out (in a major way; we have always been a minor pain in the a**) because we respect our parents. Clearly the girl in the video needs to learn to respect her parents and other adults.
 :2c:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Feb 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You've also never shared the joy of having a child you provide for buck you at every turn, determined to pee higher on the tree than you in your own yard.  It's very much a power struggle with teenagers, I've done it four times, one of them an autistic teenager.  If the worst she got is a laptop he paid for perforated a few times, this guy showed amazing restraint in my book..


From my 'attempt' to adopt from a previous marriage, you have no f***ing idea so stop speculating.
As I said, I am not a 24/7 parent so maybe I should shut up but based on some of the crap coming in through this thread, these kids need an ally.

But alas, you are correct Kat. Again, you don't know what you have until you've lost it.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Feb 2012)

I don't know your personal situation, however unless you have had to deal with a child/teenager on a daily basis for a long period of time:

Often losing temper
Often arguing with adults
Often actively defying or refusing to comply with adults’ requests or rules
Often deliberately annoying people
Often blaming others for his or her mistakes or misbehaviors
Being often touchy or easily annoyed by others
Being often angry and resentful
Being often spiteful or vindictive.
Failure to respond when addressed
Refusal to cooperate with teachers at school
Refusal to do home work
Deliberate lateness
Refusal to keep order in the home or in bedroom/extremely disheveled bedroom
Provocation of siblings
Unwillingness to be sensitive to others
Irritable
Impatient
Regularly annoyed
Blurts out answers before questions have been asked
Impertinent; talks back
Verbally aggressive
Pouts and sulks
Constant teasing
Difficulty waiting one’s turn
Frequently frustrated
Intrudes on others
Defiant
Argues, quarrels
Acts “smart”
Negative
Disobedient

and the list goes on forever.......


Then you have no clue of what parents go thru.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Feb 2012)

Again and no offence Mr Strong, but you MUST have expected all this shit???..You chose to accept this eventuality. All I am saying is...well. don't shoot your daughter's PC! I think that's over the top?...No?


----------



## medicineman (11 Feb 2012)

Teenagers these days are the world's greatest form of birth control - until you've had to deal with some of these creatures day in and out, you've really no idea.  I've had dumbassed subordinates that were eaiser to manage at their worst than my youngest son at his best.  According to the law, they're aren't responsible for their actions - I say BS as they know exactly what they are doing and the ramfications of those actions - just we're not allowed to hold them accoutnable in the manner that they should be.  I had a cop look me in the face and tell me my kid didn't commit a crime by stealing and breaking, entering and vandalizing my house because he lived there - if I'd done it, I'd still be on probation right now.  This guy took his daughter to task for what she did do and what she wasn't doing...albeit a little extreme, and I mean little - I'd have used a sledge instead - and is holding her accountable for her actions.  Just like my kid keeps harping that I tried to have him tossed in jail a couple of times - he deserved it and I stand by that decision, to make him accountable for what he did.  The whiners on YouTube for the most part are in her age range and the rest are hand wringing social workers who don't have kids and likely never will...guess what, in the real world, real people aren't expected to put up with that crap, so why should parents have to?

MM


----------



## larry Strong (11 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Again and no offence Mr Strong, but you MUST have expected all this crap???..You chose to accept this eventuality. All I am saying is...well. don't shoot your daughter's PC! I think that's over the top?...No?



To be honest I am really not sure what I expected at the time. Till you have them you really don't know what it is all about. You have your memories of childhood, and some notion that you want to do better than your parents. You start out wanting to be the best damn parent in the world for them...then life takes over.......however you never stop loving them, no matter how hard they try to hurt you.

And no, I never shot her computer. 

She now has kids of her own.....payback is sweet ;D


----------



## a_majoor (11 Feb 2012)

As a parent myself, I find myself in superposition like Schrödinger's cat. My teenage daughter can pull off stunts that make me want to pull out a Taser, and others that fill me with pride and wonder that she can be so accomplished. (I have a younger son too, so I can look forward to rinse and repeat).

All I can say is we do our best and hope the results in the end are worth the time and effort we put in. 



As for the young lady in the video; there are lines that should not be crossed, and public abuse of anyone is a huge red flag demanding some sort of response. His response was creative and proportionate (an equally public rebuttal); "sow and ye shall reap"


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

That video gets about 30 comments a second.

There's probably 50'000 video responses to the video posted on youtube.
Lots of idiots waving around pistols, blubbering "lifes not fair" teenagers, empowered parents.

Next month there will be a reality show where each week he takes a bunch of asshole teenagers and at the end of each program he takes one teeanger who fails X criteria and shoots up their laptop.


----------



## ttlbmg (11 Feb 2012)

It is an interesting form of consequence, considering the much more extreme and possibly abusive punishments this man could have chosen. Being a teacher, I have witnessed both extremes of parenting. The parents that refuse to believe that their child has caused a problem, or the parent that lacks the desire to impose any kind of negative consequence, all the way to the parent that has "volunteered" their child to live among children that are really "living without." Neither way produces the perfect child, I think parenting a teenager is trial and error.

By removing her PC, and by posting something to the internet, it addresses two things that teenagers so often forget. One, you are not entitled to ANYTHING beyond the basics of life. (yes I know, we try to provide everything we can for our children, but parents are not obligated to by a laptop, iPod, iPad, etc.) Two, when you post something on the internet, it is forever. As there will always be a recorded of her angst filled whining, there will always be the reminder of her father. And hey, if you can teach two lessons, why not?


----------



## Strike (11 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Next month there will be a reality show where each week he takes a bunch of asshole teenagers and at the end of each program he takes one teeanger who fails X criteria and shoots up their laptop.



To show you what type of man he is, there are reports that tv, radio, et al. have been trying to interview him, offer him cash for participation on talk shows, etc. and he has refused all, saying all he wanted to do was prove a point to his daughter and that's it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> To show you what type of man he is, there are reports that tv, radio, et al. have been trying to interview him, offer him cash for participation on talk shows, etc. and he has refused all, saying all he wanted to do was prove a point to his daughter and that's it.



That's awesome, I'm quite glad to hear that.

It's sad how fast the media tries to jump all over the next new story of the week. Cash for a talk show? That'd be fun, sitting there dealing with the comments people left on youtube but in person.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> To show you what type of man he is, there are reports that tv, radio, et al. have been trying to interview him, offer him cash for participation on talk shows, etc. and he has refused all, saying all he wanted to do was prove a point to his daughter and that's it.


_That_ tells me more about the guy than the video ever could - good show.


----------



## brihard (11 Feb 2012)

Absolutely fantastic. Good on him.


----------



## fraserdw (11 Feb 2012)

All I see is an AMerican who solves a family problem the American way.... with a gun in front of media.  Truly, it is a sas comment on the state of their society.


----------



## GAP (11 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> All I see is an AMerican who solves a family problem the American way.... with a gun in front of media.  Truly, it is a sas comment on the state of their society.



Careful....your bias is peeking out.........


----------



## Pat in Halifax (11 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> All I see is an AMerican who solves a family problem the American way.... with a gun in front of media.  Truly, it is a sas comment on the state of their society.


Agree - He shot a 15 year old's computer! Holy f*** people, what have we become!?


----------



## fraserdw (11 Feb 2012)

My bias is Canadian.  Just because they are an allied nation does not mean I am required to not comment on their social-economic issues.  It is possible to be Canadian, own guns, believe in private property rights, support tough on crime AND critize the US of A for some serious issues that I do not want in Canada.  Accusations of BIAS are MOOT in any debate.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> My bias is Canadian.  Just because they are an allied nation does not mean I am required to not comment on their social-economic issues.  It is possible to be Canadian, own guns, believe in private property rights, support tough on crime AND critize the US of A for some serious issues that I do not want in Canada.  Accusations of BIAS are MOOT in any debate.



Stop with the derail.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Strike (11 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Agree - He shot a 15 year old's computer! Holy f*** people, what have we become!?



Actually, he shot the computer that he bought and maintained but which his daughter had sole use of.  She seemed to forget all of this.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

I still say smoking + no eye&ear protection + dangerous discharge of a firearm makes him a bad role model.

Giving the laptop to a less fortunate family would have been better but of course you loose the OMG WOW 11 million views on youtube factor.


----------



## 4Feathers (11 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Agree - He shot a 15 year old's computer! Holy f*** people, what have we become!?



Thank you for the comment, I was beginning to get worried that I was the only one who thought there was something disturbing about this whole thing.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Thank you for the comment, I was beginning to get worried that I was the only one who thought there was something disturbing about this whole thing.



174,251 likes, 13,953 dislikes

Nope you have a few other supporters.


----------



## GAP (11 Feb 2012)

8%  disliked the video..............uh......that leaves 92% who liked it..............hmmm...................


----------



## fraserdw (11 Feb 2012)

This debate has missed the most important point, that is the political point.  This guy has just painted every gun owner in the US and Canada.  This video will be a talking point for gun control folks.  If gun owners keep doing stuff like this and filming it, they will win the battle for gun control.  Gun owners need to be in the media as well adjusted guy next door who enjoys his hobby safely.  This video does not imply that and endorsing it as a good thing does not go far for gun owner freedom.  I can see this video getting air play the next time the RCMP go into comittee for budget increases.  They will use to convince MPs that this is an example of gun owner being more likely to commit domestic violence or some other talk point to suite their case.  Politics people, that is only thing that matters in this debate, not morals, not ethics, not rights, not safety skills, politicans are only concerned with politics.


----------



## Stevenhh (11 Feb 2012)

That guy should be my dad.
I actually enjoy making my bed.


----------



## 4Feathers (11 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> 174,251 likes, 13,953 dislikes
> 
> Nope you have a few other supporters.



Precisely my point, sad commentary to the society in which we live. At least for the small minority that find it a little disturbing.


----------



## NavalMoose (11 Feb 2012)

As snotty as the daughter seems to be (and we don't know the whole story) I think the dad is a bit of an ass for dealing with a problem with violence and destruction of property. Ok, he bought the laptop and gave it to her, so it's her laptop...right? He is the adult and he should set a better example than that, you know take the high ground, maybe confiscate the laptop to be earned back later. He has just shown the world that when he has a problem, he shoots it. So when little missy has kids years from now, will she deal with problems the same way and throw little Johnny's flatscreen tv out the window. You reap what you sow. She embarrassed him so he upped the ante and did the same, real mature.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Feb 2012)

For anyone here actually interested you can go to his facebook page (links are in the video right at the start and in the description), and see his comments over the last few days.  As for people thinking his kid is now going to off her self, runaway, become a stripper, etc. he addresses that too, hell he even addresses the smoking part.  According to him (since obviously his kid can't really post much now anyways), the daughter in question while obviously ticked at losing the laptop, is admittedly sorry for her behaviour.  Hell apparently people have called the police, and child welfare, and both were satisfied nothing untoward was occuring in the house.  Kudos to the dad.  As for comments that its a sad reflection on society, get off your damn high horse.  Over catering, no responsibilities, and not letting kids experience the consquences of their action's have led to this kid having the attitude she has in the first place.


----------



## ballz (11 Feb 2012)

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> Ok, he bought the laptop and gave it to her, so it's her laptop...right?



Wrong.

The fact that you even think that way makes me not give a crap what you said... besides the fact that it was a poor argument anyway.

EDIT: And if it was "right" then he wouldn't be able to take it away from her and make her earn it back, either.


----------



## NavalMoose (11 Feb 2012)

Go shoot a laptop


----------



## ballz (11 Feb 2012)

Well this one has been giving me nothing but problems since I bought it, and if the "n" button gets stuck one more time that may just happennnnnn


----------



## NavalMoose (11 Feb 2012)

I agree, it seems to only display tripe.


----------



## GAP (11 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> This debate has missed the most important point, that is the political point.  This guy has just painted every gun owner in the US and Canada.  This video will be a talking point for gun control folks.  If gun owners keep doing stuff like this and filming it, they will win the battle for gun control.  Gun owners need to be in the media as well adjusted guy next door who enjoys his hobby safely.  This video does not imply that and endorsing it as a good thing does not go far for gun owner freedom.  I can see this video getting air play the next time the RCMP go into comittee for budget increases.  They will use to convince MPs that this is an example of gun owner being more likely to commit domestic violence or some other talk point to suite their case.  Politics people, that is only thing that matters in this debate, not morals, not ethics, not rights, not safety skills, politicans are only concerned with politics.



Soooooo....if he had smashed it with a sledge hammer or a pick, we could look forward to a registery for lethal sledges and picks? uh huh.................


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Precisely my point, sad commentary to the society in which we live. At least for the small minority that find it a little disturbing.



Based on your opinion that what he did is wrong.  Most people seem to be supportive of a parent putting a mouthy teenager in their place, or just think it's funny.   Only 1 in 12 people disprove

Of course maybe the majority are just wrong


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> He has just shown the world that when he has a problem, he shoots it.


No he tried grounding her for a similar issue and it didn't work so he stepped it up a  notch.



> So when little missy has kids years from now, will she deal with problems the same way and throw little Johnny's flatscreen tv out the window. You reap what you sow. She embarrassed him so he upped the ante and did the same, real mature.


I know some parents who's daughters have did some inappropriate things with laptops and they were too afraid of taking a strong stance against their actions. Kids just walk all over them. 
Me? damn right if something called for it id'd throw it out the window.

"upping the ante" is parenting.  Parents can't break even with their kids or win some and loose some. Parents need to always win because they're parents.


----------



## Foxhound (11 Feb 2012)

Don't forget folks, he's trying to teach his daughter a lesson, not yours.  He seems like an intelligent man and in tune with his daughter's developement, he knows what will get her attention and show her the line she crossed.  Apparently shooting the laptop and posting the results will accomplish his goal.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## NavalMoose (11 Feb 2012)

:crybaby:


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Feb 2012)

when my youngest was 16, I got her a cell phone that could do everything a cell phone was needed to do.  6 Months later, I put up with two weeks of "this phone is a piece of shit, I want a new one".  My reply?  I placed it on the floor and stomped on it.  "It wasn't a piece of shit, but it is now."  the next cell phone she had, she paid for, a year later.


----------



## fraserdw (11 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Soooooo....if he had smashed it with a sledge hammer or a pick, we could look forward to a registery for lethal sledges and picks? uh huh.................



I would say we would not be talking about it as much at all.  I am not quite sure why you think we need a registry for tools.  I think one onerous registry is more than enough.


----------



## cupper (12 Feb 2012)

But you all have to admit, the most priceless part of that video was when he said she would have to pay him back for the rounds he used.

Hmmmmm.... Maybe he's a member of the Chinese Communist Party.

 :rofl:


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Thank you for the comment, I was beginning to get worried that I was the only one who thought there was something disturbing about this whole thing.



Shooting the laptop was a bit extreme, but apart from that, I thought his reaction was appropriate.  Letting kids get away with dissing their parents is not okay...especially when she clearly has a very good life and very few 'chores' to complain about.  Sounds like this teen was a spoiled brat with a poor attitude and no respect for her parents whatsoever.  Personally, I would have just taken away the laptop for a few months and otherwise grounded the little stinker...no violence necessary.  But then, apart from being a soldier, I'm a relatively non-violent type of person. 

The sense of entitlement of some kids today is astonishing...maybe this video will be a wake-up call of sorts?


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Feb 2012)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Shooting the laptop was a bit extreme, but apart from that, I thought his reaction was appropriate.  Letting kids get away with dissing their parents is not okay...especially when she clearly has a very good life and very few 'chores' to complain about.  Sounds like this teen was a spoiled brat with a poor attitude and no respect for her parents whatsoever. * Personally, I would have just taken away the laptop for a few months and otherwise grounded the little stinker*...no violence necessary.  But then, apart from being a soldier, I'm a relatively non-violent type of person.
> 
> The sense of entitlement of some kids today is astonishing...maybe this video will be a wake-up call of sorts?



Ref the bold, watching the video, it would seem he has tried that tactic before, and it did SFA to smarten her up.


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Feb 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> when my youngest was 16, I got her a cell phone that could do everything a cell phone was needed to do.  6 Months later, I put up with two weeks of "this phone is a piece of crap, I want a new one".  My reply?  I placed it on the floor and stomped on it.  "It wasn't a piece of crap, but it is now."  the next cell phone she had, she paid for, a year later.



You are my Hero....  :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2012)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ...maybe this video will be a wake-up call of sorts?


I guess you didn't read the comments.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Feb 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Ref the bold, watching the video, it would seem he has tried that tactic before, and it did SFA to smarten her up.



I get that, but I'm still not sure I'd be shooting the laptop after spending all that time and money on it...selling it, maybe.  



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> I guess you didn't read the comments.



Haha...oh yes, I did.  I am referring to teens with bad attitudes, not the army.ca dogpile.   ;D  Hopefully, many kids are watching that video and thinking seriously about their own disrespect towards their parents/authority figures...and as a result, contemplating taking a different approach.  Wishful thinking, perhaps.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Feb 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> The gun thing... somewhat over the top... he could have done it off camera and showed the result or used another means to wreck it to not make it as "violent" (a drill, for instance), as people seem worried about that. He paid for the thing, so he can do whatever he wants to it.  It technically belongs to him.  If he wants to wreck it, its his prerogative.
> 
> And he was bang on (no pun intended) saying that if wanted another laptop, she had to get a job an buy it herself.


The gun thing well it was Texas and when in Texas!


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2012)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I get that, but I'm still not sure I'd be shooting the laptop after spending all that time and money on it...selling it, maybe.



I think it's kind of synonymous with the "I brought you into the world, I can take you out" sort of thing - he giveth, therefore he hath prerogative to taketh away...and in the manner of his choosing.

MM


----------



## larry Strong (15 Feb 2012)

I think Billy Graham states it quite eloquently


----------



## Richard.Donafeld (15 Feb 2012)

I think this was great and I am only 21 and completely understand where the father came from. Because as a teenager I tried to get away with tons of shit so my dad upped the ante put up a stance and I came out a better person for it. BZ to this father.


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> The gun thing well it was North Carolina and when in North Carolina!



fixed that for you


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Feb 2012)

I wonder how hurt a teenager would be if they were on facebook and seen something like this from a parent;



> My kid is such a frigging loser. I'm so embarrassed I can't believe shes mine. All she does is bitch and whine about how bad her life is and what boy doesn't like her lol
> Ohhh the girl you don't like is hanging around your friend and you're not going to the same party if shes going BOO HOO lol
> I doubt she'll ever get married I'll probably be stuck with her then everyone will make fun of me because I'll be "that guy" with a 35 year old kid living at home. I'm not an employment service go out and get a job mooch. if I hear crying about one more insignificant stupid little thing I'm going to flip my shit


----------



## cupper (15 Feb 2012)

However, one problem is that children emulate their parents.

And karma can be a bitch.

http://youtu.be/c-zG5U0v3gU


----------

